# [emerge] j'arrive plus à compiler grand chose... (résolu)

## jul16ar

Bonjour

Voila mon soucis, 

Le port sata de ma machine a cramé, en plein emerge -DNuav world.

Hop changement de port, grub fait la tête, c'est pas grave, je le remet (grub-install), reboot et tout va bien je suis sur mon système.

Le problème c'est que je peux plus compiler grand chose, j'ai lancé mon "emerge --sync && emerge -DNuav world && revdep-rebuild" hebdomadaire.

Et là il arrive pas à compiler cairo, une erreur concernant econf.

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-libs/cairo-1.4.0 to /

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.4.0/temp/logging': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.4.0/temp/eclass-debug.log': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.4.0/build-info/cairo-1.4.0.ebuild': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.4.0/work/cairo-1.4.0': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.4.0/distdir/cairo-1.4.0.tar.gz': Fonction non implantée

 * cairo-1.4.0.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * cairo-1.4.0.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * cairo-1.4.0.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * cairo-1.4.0.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking cairo-1.4.0.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Checking cairo-1.4.0.tar.gz's mtime...

>>> cairo-1.4.0.tar.gz has been updated; recreating WORKDIR...

>>> /usr/portage/x11-libs/cairo/cairo-1.4.0.ebuild has been updated; recreating WORKDIR...

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.4.0/work/cairo-1.4.0': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.4.0/temp/logging': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.4.0/temp/build.log': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.4.0/temp/environment': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.4.0/temp/eclass-debug.log': Fonction non implantée

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking cairo-1.4.0.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.4.0/work

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/Makefile.in: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:21:15 is 15385.012006 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/version.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:21:34 is 15404.010964 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-atsui.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15665.008671 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-beos.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15665.008145 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-font-options.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15665.007688 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-font.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15665.007221 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-ft.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15665.006714 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-glitz.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15665.006264 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-image.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15665.005794 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-matrix.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15665.005353 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-paths.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15665.004881 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-pattern.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15665.00435 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-pdf.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15665.003887 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-png.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15665.00342 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-ps.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15665.002939 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-quartz.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15665.002481 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-scaled-font.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15665.001985 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15665.001529 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-status.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15665.001034 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-surface.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15665.000557 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-svg.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15665.000008 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-text.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.99904 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-transforms.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.998503 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-types.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.998016 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-unused.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.997425 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-version.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.996953 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-win32-fonts.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.996459 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-win32.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.996 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-xcb.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.995463 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-xcb-xrender.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.994972 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-xlib.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.994475 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl/cairo-xlib-xrender.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.994007 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/tmpl: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.993789 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo-font-options.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.993153 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo-font.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.992587 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo-ft.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.991634 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo-image.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.991083 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo-matrix.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.990476 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo-paths.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.989419 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo-pattern.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.988137 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo-pdf.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.987583 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo-png.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.98708 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo-ps.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.986019 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo-scaled-font.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.985377 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo-status.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.984881 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo-surface.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.983773 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo-svg.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.983112 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo-text.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.9821 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo-transforms.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.981532 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo-types.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.980903 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo-version.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.98039 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo-win32-fonts.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.979895 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo-win32.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.978952 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo-xlib.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.978343 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo-xlib-xrender.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.977864 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml/cairo.xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.976061 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/xml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.975831 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/bindings-errors.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.975267 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/bindings-fonts.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.974752 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/bindings-memory.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.97427 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/bindings-overloading.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.973778 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/bindings-path.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.973274 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/bindings-patterns.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.972809 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/bindings-return-values.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.972294 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/bindings-streams.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.97175 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/bindings-surfaces.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.971248 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo-cairo-font-face-t.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.970231 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo-cairo-matrix-t.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.969613 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo-cairo-surface-t.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.968423 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo-cairo-t.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.966492 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo.devhelp: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.965781 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo.devhelp2: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.964432 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo-Error-handling.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.963806 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo-Font-Options.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.963192 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo-FreeType-Fonts.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.962182 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo-Image-Surfaces.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.961537 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo-Paths.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.96042 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo-Patterns.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.959032 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo-PDF-Surfaces.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.958409 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo-PNG-Support.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.95787 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo-PostScript-Surfaces.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.956817 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo-Scaled-Fonts.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.956146 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo-SVG-Surfaces.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.95513 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo-Text.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.954378 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo-Transformations.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.953838 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo-Types.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.953346 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo-Version-Information.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.952339 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo-Win32-Fonts.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.951772 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo-Win32-Surfaces.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.951264 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/cairo-XLib-Surfaces.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.950724 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/Drawing.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.949681 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/Fonts.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.949118 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/home.png: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.948628 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/index.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.948151 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/index.sgml: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.947445 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/ix01.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.946512 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/ix02.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.946006 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/ix03.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.945525 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/language-bindings.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.944971 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/left.png: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.94447 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/pt01.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.943978 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/pt02.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.94347 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/right.png: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.942984 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/style.css: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.941584 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/Support.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.941045 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/Surfaces.html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.940542 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html/up.png: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.940056 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/html: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.939903 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/cairo.types: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.939507 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.939354 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/Makefile.in: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:21:15 is 15384.938564 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:27 is 15636.938411 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/src/cairo-features.h: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:21:34 is 15403.937937 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/src/cairo.h: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:19:26 is 15275.936511 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/src/Makefile.in: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:21:16 is 15385.929819 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/src: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:24 is 15633.870664 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/configure.in: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:20:24 is 15333.869418 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/aclocal.m4: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:21:09 is 15378.865398 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/Makefile.in: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:21:18 is 15387.863372 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/config.h.in: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:21:47 is 15416.862758 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/configure: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:21:19 is 15388.850013 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/AUTHORS: time stamp 2007-03-06 08:53:14 is 10103.849378 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/ChangeLog: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.841138 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/NEWS: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:24:41 is 15590.838095 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/pixman/Makefile.in: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:21:16 is 15385.82717 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/pixman/src/Makefile.in: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:21:16 is 15385.822212 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/pixman/src: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:23 is 15632.805684 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/pixman: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:23 is 15632.805406 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/boilerplate/Makefile.in: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:21:15 is 15384.804087 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/boilerplate: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:24 is 15633.800575 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/test/Makefile.am: time stamp 2007-03-06 07:38:23 is 5612.799076 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/test/Makefile.in: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:21:17 is 15386.797486 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/test/radial-gradient.c: time stamp 2007-03-06 07:36:59 is 5528.765603 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/test/surface-pattern.c: time stamp 2007-03-06 07:36:22 is 5491.759271 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/test/surface-pattern-scale-down.c: time stamp 2007-03-06 07:38:03 is 5592.758719 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/test/surface-pattern-scale-up.c: time stamp 2007-03-06 07:37:53 is 5582.758235 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/test/pdiff/Makefile.in: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:21:18 is 15387.697651 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/test/pdiff: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:26 is 15635.694139 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/test: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:26 is 15635.6573 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/perf/Makefile.in: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:21:15 is 15384.655311 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/perf: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:27 is 15636.633561 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/ChangeLog.pre-1.2: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.62426 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0/ChangeLog.pre-1.0: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.613013 s in the future

tar: cairo-1.4.0: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:25:55 is 15664.612726 s in the future

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.4.0/work/cairo-1.4.0 ...

 * econf: updating cairo-1.4.0/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating cairo-1.4.0/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-xlib --disable-gtk-doc --disable-directfb --disable-svg --disable-glitz --disable-test-surfaces --enable-pdf --enable-png --enable-freetype --enable-ps --disable-xcb --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... configure: error: newly created file is older than distributed files!

Check your system clock

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.4.0/work/cairo-1.4.0/config.log

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/cairo-1.4.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3577:   Called src_compile

  cairo-1.4.0.ebuild, line 55:   Called econf '--enable-xlib' '--disable-gtk-doc' '--disable-directfb' '--disable-svg' '--disable-glitz' '--disable-test-surfaces' '--enable-pdf' '--enable-png' '--enable-freetype' '--enable-ps' '--disable-xcb'

  ebuild.sh, line 577:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.4.0/temp/build.log'.
```

remarquez que tous les "rm" foirent ...

alors je fais : touch test && rm test, et ca marche bien ....

Je me dit que ma brave gentoo a pas apprécié le cramage de port sata  :Smile: 

donc je lance un emerge -e world, histoire d'avoir un systeme tout neuf !

sauf que la encore ça plante : 

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8 to /

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/image/usr': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/image/lib64': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/temp/logging': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/temp/eclass-debug.log': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/CC': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/PF': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/USE': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/EAPI': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/HOMEPAGE': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/IUSE': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/SLOT': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/CATEGORY': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/CHOST': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/NEEDED': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/LICENSE': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/DESCRIPTION': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/FEATURES': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/SRC_URI': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/INHERITED': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8.ebuild': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/CXXFLAGS': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/KEYWORDS': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/environment.bz2': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/PDEPEND': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/RDEPEND': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/CBUILD': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/CFLAGS': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/build-info/DEPEND': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/work/7.6': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/work/tcp_wrappers_7.6': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/distdir/tcp_wrappers_7.6.tar.gz': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/distdir/tcp-wrappers-7.6-patches-1.0.tar.bz2': Fonction non implantée

 * tcp-wrappers-7.6-patches-1.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * tcp-wrappers-7.6-patches-1.0.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * tcp-wrappers-7.6-patches-1.0.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * tcp-wrappers-7.6-patches-1.0.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * tcp_wrappers_7.6.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * tcp_wrappers_7.6.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * tcp_wrappers_7.6.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * tcp_wrappers_7.6.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking tcp_wrappers_7.6.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking tcp-wrappers-7.6-patches-1.0.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Checking tcp_wrappers_7.6.tar.gz's mtime...

>>> Checking tcp-wrappers-7.6-patches-1.0.tar.bz2's mtime...

>>> Not marked as unpacked; recreating WORKDIR...

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/work/7.6': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/work/tcp_wrappers_7.6': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/temp/logging': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/temp/build.log': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/temp/environment': Fonction non implantée

rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/temp/eclass-debug.log': Fonction non implantée

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking tcp_wrappers_7.6.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/work

>>> Unpacking tcp-wrappers-7.6-patches-1.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/work

 * Applying tcp-wrappers-7.6-makefile.patch ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   01_all_redhat-bug11881.patch ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   02_all_redhat-bug17795.patch ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   03_all_wildcard.patch ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   04_all_fixgethostbyname.patch ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   07_all_sig.patch ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   08_all_strerror.patch ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   09_all_gcc-3.4.patch ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   10_all_more-headers.patch ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Applying tcp-wrappers-7.6-shared.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: tcp-wrappers-7.6-shared.patch !

 *  ( /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/work/7.6/tcp-wrappers-7.6-shared.patch )

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/temp/tcp-wrappers-7.6-shared.patch-21052.out

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 751:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  environment, line 3084:   Called src_unpack

  tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8.ebuild, line 33:   Called epatch '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/work/7.6/tcp-wrappers-7.6-shared.patch'

  eutils.eclass, line 341:   Called die

!!! Failed Patch: tcp-wrappers-7.6-shared.patch!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8/temp/build.log'.

```

Cette fois c'est epatch qui est pas content.

Cette histoire commence a me brouter sévèrement, alors j'appelle à la rescousse ici même  :Smile: 

etc-update renvoi aussi une erreur concernant la commande "rm" (oui oui ... très bizarre -_-)

```
etc-update 

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/19662/files': Function not implemented
```

Gentoo A64 2006.1

le emerge --info

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 x86_64 unknown

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 06 Mar 2007 15:00:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR en en_US"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow2 X aac alsa amd64 arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emacs emboss encode esd fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glut glx gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog jpeg ldap libg++ mad midi mikmod mmx2 mp3 mpeg mplayer msn ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png posix ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session sockets spell spl ssl symlink tcl tcpd threads tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ck804" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR en en_US" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Bien cordialement,

JujuLast edited by jul16ar on Thu Mar 08, 2007 9:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

Est-ce que les droits sur /var/tmp ont pas été modifiés ?

```
$ ls -l /var/tmp
```

----------

## _Seth_

 *jul16ar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/...
> ```
> ...

 

tu peux peut être nettoyer ce qu'il y a dans /var/tmp/portage,

 *jul16ar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> tar: cairo-1.4.0/doc/public/Makefile.in: time stamp 2007-03-06 10:21:15 is 15385.012006 s in the future 
> ```
> ...

 

verifier que ton système est à l'heure et refaire un emerge --sync (ca fait 4h15 de décalage...)

 *jul16ar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/19662/files': Function not implemented
> ```
> ...

 

re-emerger le package auquel appartient rm :

```
emerge -p =`equery belongs /bin/rm`
```

PS : pas sur que la commande marche  :Wink: 

----------

## jul16ar

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Est-ce que les droits sur /var/tmp ont pas été modifiés ?
> 
> ```
> $ ls -l /var/tmp
> ```
> ...

 

```
drwxrwxrwt 11 root root 272 Mar  6 06:03 tmp
```

et dans le repertoire :

```
drwxr-xr-x  3 root    root    104 Mar  6 04:52 10824

drwxr-xr-x  3 root    root    104 Jan 12 00:47 10998

drwxr-xr-x  3 root    root    104 Mar  6 04:23 12693

drwxr-xr-x  3 root    root     72 Mar  6 06:03 19583

drwxr-xr-x  3 root    root     72 Mar  6 06:03 19662

drwxr-xr-x  3 root    root    104 Feb 25 21:51 25114

drwxrwxr-x 25 portage portage 680 Mar  6 05:48 binpkgs

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root    152 Jan 12 00:56 genkernel

drwxrwxr-x 27 portage portage 800 Mar  6 06:08 portage
```

tout m'a l'air correct.

j'ai tenté de vider manuelement ce repertoire :

```
~ # rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/*

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4': Function not implemented

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.7-r1': Function not implemented

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2': Function not implemented

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.15': Function not implemented

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/app-shells/bash-3.2_p10': Function not implemented

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/azureus-bin-2.3.0.6/temp': Function not implemented

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/azureus-bin-2.3.0.6/distdir': Function not implemented

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/azureus-bin-2.3.0.6/homedir': Function not implemented

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/commons-lang-2.0-r1/temp': Function not implemented

(....)

(....)

(....)

```

----------

## jul16ar

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

>  *jul16ar wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> rm: ne peut enlever `/var/tmp/portage/...
> ```
> ...

 

La compile de coreutils (pour rm) foire aussi, encore a cause d'un rm....

je suis dans une impasse là ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Il n'y a pas longtemps nous avons parlé sur ce forum d'un paquet binaire statique contenant, entre autre, rm. Je ne me souviens plus de son petit nom.  :Embarassed:  Tu peux toujours monter le système de fichier contenant /var/tmp depuis un LiveCD pour supprimer son contenu. Malheureusement, je ne pense pas que cela résolve ton problème...  :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Il n'y a pas longtemps nous avons parlé sur ce forum d'un paquet binaire statique contenant, entre autre, rm. Je ne me souviens plus de son petit nom.  Tu peux toujours monter le système de fichier contenant /var/tmp depuis un LiveCD pour supprimer son contenu. Malheureusement, je ne pense pas que cela résolve ton problème... 

 

busybox  :Wink: 

----------

## jul16ar

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Il n'y a pas longtemps nous avons parlé sur ce forum d'un paquet binaire statique contenant, entre autre, rm. Je ne me souviens plus de son petit nom.  Tu peux toujours monter le système de fichier contenant /var/tmp depuis un LiveCD pour supprimer son contenu. Malheureusement, je ne pense pas que cela résolve ton problème...  
> 
> busybox 

 

en esperant que busybox va bien emerger  :Smile: 

EDIT: c'est emergé, ça rien changé  :Sad: 

----------

## _Seth_

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Tu peux toujours monter le système de fichier contenant /var/tmp depuis un LiveCD pour supprimer son contenu. 

 

hum, je ne pense que ce soit la peine car 

 *jul16ar wrote:*   

> alors je fais : touch test && rm test, et ca marche bien .... 

 

par contre tu peux toujours utiliser le busybox (comme l'ont fait remarquer Magic Banana & XavierMiller. Pour ce faire tu vire /bin/rm et tu crées lien rm qui pointe sur la busybox. Ca donne quelque chose comme :

```
# mv /bin/rm /bin/rm.old && ln -s /bin/busybox /bin/rm
```

PS : pas sûr que le soft link soit mieux que le hard link, mais ça fonctionne  :Wink: 

----------

## ptah

Salut,

Je me demande si ton problème n'est pas un problème de montage... On ne sais jamais :

 *Quote:*   

> alors je fais : touch test && rm test, et ca marche bien .... 

 

Je ne pense pas que ça puisse provenir de la commande rm...

Orientes-toi peut-être vers :

 *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/fstab
> 
> mount

 

My 2 copecs

----------

## jul16ar

 *ptah wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Je me demande si ton problème n'est pas un problème de montage... On ne sais jamais :
> 
>  *Quote:*   alors je fais : touch test && rm test, et ca marche bien ....  
> ...

 

non j'ai juste une partoche / et une autre /home

sinon "busybox rm -rf /var/tmp/*" ça marche  :Smile: 

donc je pense faire : mv rm rm.old

puis creer un alias : alias rm="busybox rm"

vous en pensez quoi ?Last edited by jul16ar on Tue Mar 06, 2007 7:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jul16ar

```
# mv /bin/rm /bin/rm.old && ln -s /bin/busybox /bin/rm
```

ça va fonctionner ça ?

etant donné : Usage: busybox [function] [arguments]

moi je l'utiliserais plutôt comme ça : busybox rm file

busybox a plusieurs fonctionnalité, pas seulement le rm d'apres son --help

Un eclaircissement sur le sujet ?

----------

## ptah

Oui,

Si je ne me trompe pas, busybox regarde comment il a été appelé et lance la commande en conséquence.

J'essaye d'expliquer un peu plus :

on a rm->busybox

quand on lance rm c'est busybox qui se lance mais appelé via rm. Busybox peut récupérer le nom de la commande par laquelle il a été lancé ici rm et effectue l'action en conséquence.

Techniquement c'est une vérification de argv[0] en c ou $0 en bash.

....

Je ne sais pas si je suis clair...

----------

## jul16ar

tout à fait clair  :Smile: 

ça l'air de marcher  :Smile: 

je suis pas encore allez aussi aussi loin dans mon emerge -e system  :Smile: 

espérons que ça va durer  :Smile: 

EDIT: remarquez les smiley à chaque ligne  :Smile: 

c'est parce que je suis content  :Smile: 

----------

## jul16ar

tsoin tsoin, ça allait pas durer

bon cette fois c'est udev qui compile pas

```
sys-fs/udev-106-r1 to /

 * udev-106.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * udev-106.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * udev-106.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * udev-106.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking udev-106.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking udev-106.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-106-r1/work

 * Applying udev-104-peristent-net-disable-xen.patch ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Applying udev-106-floppy-devices-no-umask.diff ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-106-r1/work/udev-106 ...

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

get_libdir = lib64

  GENHDR   udev_version.h

  CC       udev_device.o

  CC       udev_config.o

  CC       udev_node.o

  CC       udev_db.o

  CC       udev_sysfs.o

  CC       udev_rules.o

  CC       udev_rules_parse.o

  CC       udev_utils.o

  CC       udev_utils_string.o

  CC       udev_utils_file.o

  CC       udev_utils_run.o

  CC       udev_sysdeps.o

  AR       libudev.a

  RANLIB   libudev.a

  CC       udevd.o

  LD       udevd

  CC       udevtrigger.o

  LD       udevtrigger

  CC       udevsettle.o

  LD       udevsettle

  CC       udevcontrol.o

  LD       udevcontrol

  CC       udevmonitor.o

  LD       udevmonitor

  CC       udevinfo.o

  LD       udevinfo

  CC       udevtest.o

  LD       udevtest

  CC       test-udev.o

  LD       test-udev

  CC       udevstart.o

  LD       udevstart

make[1]: entrant dans le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-106-r1/work/udev-106/extras/ata_id Â»

  CC       ata_id.o

  LD       ata_id

make[1]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-106-r1/work/udev-106/extras/ata_id Â»

make[1]: entrant dans le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-106-r1/work/udev-106/extras/cdrom_id Â»

  CC       cdrom_id.o

  LD       cdrom_id

make[1]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-106-r1/work/udev-106/extras/cdrom_id Â»

make[1]: entrant dans le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-106-r1/work/udev-106/extras/dasd_id Â»

  CC       dasd_id.o

  LD       dasd_id

make[1]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-106-r1/work/udev-106/extras/dasd_id Â»

make[1]: entrant dans le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-106-r1/work/udev-106/extras/edd_id Â»

  CC       edd_id.o

  LD       edd_id

make[1]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-106-r1/work/udev-106/extras/edd_id Â»

make[1]: entrant dans le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-106-r1/work/udev-106/extras/firmware Â»

make[1]: Rien Ã  faire pour Â« all Â».

make[1]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-106-r1/work/udev-106/extras/firmware Â»

make[1]: entrant dans le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-106-r1/work/udev-106/extras/floppy Â»

  CC       create_floppy_devices.o

  LD       create_floppy_devices

make[1]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-106-r1/work/udev-106/extras/floppy Â»

make[1]: entrant dans le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-106-r1/work/udev-106/extras/path_id Â»

make[1]: Rien Ã  faire pour Â« all Â».

make[1]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-106-r1/work/udev-106/extras/path_id Â»

make[1]: entrant dans le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-106-r1/work/udev-106/extras/run_directory Â»

  CC       udev_run_devd.o

  CC       run_directory.o

  LD       udev_run_devd

  CC       udev_run_hotplugd.o

  LD       udev_run_hotplugd

make[1]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-106-r1/work/udev-106/extras/run_directory Â»

make[1]: entrant dans le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-106-r1/work/udev-106/extras/scsi_id Â»

  GENHDR   scsi_id_version.h

  CC       scsi_id.o

  CC       scsi_serial.o

scsi_serial.c:25:21: erreur: scsi/sg.h : Aucun fichier ou rÃ©pertoire de ce type

Dans le fichier inclus Ã  partir de scsi_serial.c:28:

scsi.h:13:23: erreur: scsi/scsi.h : Aucun fichier ou rÃ©pertoire de ce type

scsi_serial.c: In function âsg_err_category_newâ:

scsi_serial.c:118: erreur: âRECOVERED_ERRORâ undeclared (first use in this function)

scsi_serial.c:118: erreur: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

scsi_serial.c:118: erreur: for each function it appears in.)

scsi_serial.c:120: erreur: âUNIT_ATTENTIONâ undeclared (first use in this function)

scsi_serial.c:125: erreur: âILLEGAL_REQUESTâ undeclared (first use in this function)

scsi_serial.c: Hors de toute fonction :

scsi_serial.c:144: attention : âstruct sg_io_hdrâ declared inside parameter list

scsi_serial.c:144: attention : visible uniquement depuis cette dÃ©finition ou dÃ©claration, ce qui n'est probablement pas ce que vous dÃ©sirez

scsi_serial.c: In function âsg_err_category3â:

scsi_serial.c:146: erreur: dÃ©rÃ©fÃ©rencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

scsi_serial.c:146: erreur: dÃ©rÃ©fÃ©rencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

scsi_serial.c:147: erreur: dÃ©rÃ©fÃ©rencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

scsi_serial.c:147: erreur: dÃ©rÃ©fÃ©rencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

scsi_serial.c:148: erreur: dÃ©rÃ©fÃ©rencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

scsi_serial.c:148: erreur: dÃ©rÃ©fÃ©rencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

scsi_serial.c: Hors de toute fonction :

scsi_serial.c:151: attention : âstruct sg_io_hdrâ declared inside parameter list

scsi_serial.c: In function âscsi_dump_senseâ:

scsi_serial.c:180: erreur: dÃ©rÃ©fÃ©rencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

scsi_serial.c:186: erreur: dÃ©rÃ©fÃ©rencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

scsi_serial.c: Hors de toute fonction :

scsi_serial.c:257: attention : âstruct sg_io_hdrâ declared inside parameter list

scsi_serial.c: In function âscsi_dumpâ:

scsi_serial.c:259: erreur: dÃ©rÃ©fÃ©rencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

scsi_serial.c:259: erreur: dÃ©rÃ©fÃ©rencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

scsi_serial.c:259: erreur: dÃ©rÃ©fÃ©rencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

scsi_serial.c:260: erreur: dÃ©rÃ©fÃ©rencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

scsi_serial.c:268: erreur: dÃ©rÃ©fÃ©rencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

scsi_serial.c:268: erreur: dÃ©rÃ©fÃ©rencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

scsi_serial.c:268: erreur: dÃ©rÃ©fÃ©rencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

scsi_serial.c:268: erreur: dÃ©rÃ©fÃ©rencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

scsi_serial.c:270: erreur: dÃ©rÃ©fÃ©rencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

scsi_serial.c:271: attention : passing argument 2 of âscsi_dump_senseâ from incompatible pointer type

scsi_serial.c: In function âscsi_inquiryâ:

scsi_serial.c:283: erreur: storage size of âio_hdrâ isnât known

scsi_serial.c:295: erreur: invalid application of âsizeofâ to incomplete type âstruct sg_io_hdrâ

scsi_serial.c:299: erreur: âSG_DXFER_FROM_DEVâ undeclared (first use in this function)

scsi_serial.c:306: erreur: âSG_IOâ undeclared (first use in this function)

scsi_serial.c:283: attention : unused variable âio_hdrâ

make[1]: *** [scsi_serial.o] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-106-r1/work/udev-106/extras/scsi_id Â»

make: *** [all] Erreur 1

!!! ERROR: sys-fs/udev-106-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3353:   Called src_compile

  udev-106-r1.ebuild, line 78:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-106-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

Pourtant il a compilé sans erreur sur mon pc portable

----------

## ptah

Hum...

Alors là, je suis pas sûr, mais tu peux tenter un emerge des sources gentoo...

C'est cet indice qui me dit ça :

 *Quote:*   

> scsi.h:13:23: erreur: scsi/scsi.h : Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type 

 

Mais sans vrai conviction...

```
emerge -av gentoo-sources && emerge -av udev
```

----------

## loopx

il est marqué "check your clock" alors moi jte propose :

```

régler la zone si pas déjà fait

rm /etc/localtime

ln -s /usr/share/zone/... /etc/localtime

date -s 12/12/12 (date)

date -s 12:12 (heure)

hwclock --systohc  (transferer l'heure dans le bios?)

rm /etc/adjusttime (ce truc permet de décaller l'heure ................)

/etc/init.d/clock restart  (certain truc vont planter, tu les relances. Ex: amarok ...)

```

Peut etre qu'après, il se sentira mieux  :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> hwclock --systohc  (transferer l'heure dans le bios?)
> ...

 

Bonsoir loopx,

A mon sens cette option est chouette quand tu utilises ntp.

1) une horloge dérive toujours plus ou moins ; les quartz des CM ne sont faits par les suisses !

---> ton horloge hardware dérive.

2) en utilisant ntp ton micro se met à l'heure au niveau logiciel.( au bout d'un certain temp )

3) quand tu éteins ton micro , avec l'option 

```
CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"
```

dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/clock ,

le système "transfère l'heure ntp" à l'horloge hardware.

4) au prochain reboot tu seras sensiblement plus à l'heure . 

5 )usw

A+

----------

## jul16ar

Merci de vos conseils  :Smile: 

(résolu)

----------

